# sw deckscapes stain and sealer remover,



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Folks
I have only repainted a few decks this season the spec was sw deckscapes, im not impressed with the stain and sealer remover? I have needed to dampen surface and then apply the stain abd sealer remover, after 30 mins wait and keep damp time, the old stain does not cone up well using deck scrubber, so we have been using power washer, which compromises the wood a little, any other reccommendations for stain and sealer remover?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

No matter what product you use, you need a pressure washer, Finn. The stuff you are using is weak homeowner stuff and that will cause you more problems with slow removal. 

Look for a product called HD-80 or F-18.
Nozzle your machine down to 800-1000 psi to minimize damage to the wood.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

hd80 some good stuff, be careful its nastys if it gets on you, have some scars on my ankle area from it


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> No matter what product you use, you need a pressure washer, Finn. The stuff you are using is weak homeowner stuff and that will cause you more problems with slow removal.
> 
> Look for a product called HD-80 or F-18.
> Nozzle your machine down to 800-1000 psi to minimize damage to the wood.


Cheers Brother, 

Yes we have 2 pressure washers on this deck, we have had to go around it twice, and roll 2 coats of the sw stuff on. As not to spend to much time on the same spot trying to strip with the power washer, and carve the wood its comin off on the second go, but man what extra toil it was. How long to you let the hd 80 sit for before you power wash it off?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Depending on the finish, ten minutes or so at most. An oil will liquify on contact with it.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

This is the deck or should i say heli landing pad, would have had this stripped in one day, if i didnt loose four hours on a dud power washer rental, and had the right stripper for the job, where do i get the hd 80, ?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I get mine from the sealer store. Google it.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Will it do anything to paint or will it only go after stain/sealer. I got some in but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

caulktheline said:


> Will it do anything to paint or will it only go after stain/sealer. I got some in but haven't tried it yet.


Its usually fine on paint but there are exceptions. Old oxidized paint that needs to be redone can get marred by a hot mix. In Brian's pic, I can't tell if those shakes are composite or stained cedar but those I would worry about.


----------



## randrohe (Sep 7, 2010)

I am over using the deckscapes line..I used their stripper on semi trans deckscapes and had to use 3 applications with scrubbing and I still didn't get it all off. No more for me. And you have to strip a semi trans each time??? It's not even that great of a finish..
I have several decks out that are coming up to be refinished that I had previously stained with this and the customer does not want to hear that htey need to be completely stripped. 
Is thtis the case for all semi trans finishes??
Also will white vinegar work as a substitute for the Revive product? 
My chemist friend tells me that it should works just as well..
My 2cents.​


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

randrohe said:


> I am over using the deckscapes line..I used their stripper on semi trans deckscapes and had to use 3 applications with scrubbing and I still didn't get it all off. No more for me. And you have to strip a semi trans each time??? It's not even that great of a finish..
> I have several decks out that are coming up to be refinished that I had previously stained with this and the customer does not want to hear that htey need to be completely stripped.
> *Is thtis the case for all semi trans finishes??*
> Also will white vinegar work as a substitute for the Revive product?
> ...


No, not if you use a real oil such as Armstrong Clark (http://www.armclark.com/). Once you strip you can put infinite maintenance coats down and it won't build or film. Lasts 2-3 years on horizontals. You can p[robably use vinegar but its not real cost effective and it stinks. the industry standard is oxalic or citric acid. You should use a product with a good surfactant so that you can apply the acid immediately after strip. The surfactant will carry it through the standing water and help it to penetrate the wood. 24 oz of this per bucket is plenty to apply straight onto a deck. http://www.pressuretek.com/f8nubr.html


----------



## -ganja- (Aug 2, 2012)

when I need to strip a deck I use a floor sander with 36 grade paper and then 60 then 100. it is done in about an hour then you can prepare the surface for whatever stain you want


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

and what about spindles and underneath the deck rails? And how about remaining mold in the wood? Sanding is a great finish but you still need to chem clean if you do this on any kind of regular basis.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

When Ken writes a book Im going to be the first one in line to purchase a copy :yes: A good business man and defineatly knows his stuff when it comes to decks :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> No, not if you use a real oil such as Armstrong Clark (http://www.armclark.com/). Once you strip you can put infinite maintenance coats down and it won't build or film. Lasts 2-3 years on horizontals.


Im going to try AC on my next deck. Im done with ArborCoat on decks and wont even waste my time trying DeckScapes :no: No more waterbourne stains on decks for me


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

-ganja- said:


> when I need to strip a deck I use a floor sander with 36 grade paper and then 60 then 100. it is done in about an hour then you can prepare the surface for whatever stain you want


I think you can get carried away, with how a deck is supposed to look, having said that, i will be sanding the floor boards, and hand rails, just to have a smooth looking finish were it counts, but i would def reccommend powerwashing first. By the way im not saying you yourself were getting carried away, i ask the HO what tbere expectations are, if they say they are expecting a good as new deck, and i tell them how much its going to cost, they are often expedited to the nearly new mindset. I would love to restore a deck to as near perfect condition. I love working with wood, and a deck is a good show case for such work.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

randrohe said:


> I am over using the deckscapes line..I used their stripper on semi trans deckscapes and had to use 3 applications with scrubbing and I still didn't get it all off. No more for me. And you have to strip a semi trans each time??? It's not even that great of a finish..
> I have several decks out that are coming up to be refinished that I had previously stained with this and the customer does not want to hear that htey need to be completely stripped.
> Is thtis the case for all semi trans finishes??
> Also will white vinegar work as a substitute for the Revive product?
> ...


I know deckscapes have an oil based product S well


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Woodland said:


> When Ken writes a book Im going to be the first one in line to purchase a copy :yes: A good business man and defineatly knows his stuff when it comes to decks :thumbsup:


Amen to that !!

Ken do you have a website ?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Finn said:


> Amen to that !!
> 
> Ken do you have a website ?


Not for the upcoming book ;-) Just my old PressurePros website which I haven't touched in probably six years.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Ken, 
If you are stripping stain off of overhead tongue and groove over concrete, what kind of covering methods do you employ? Plastic sheeting and. Water dams? I am thinking through bests methods for a potential job I looked at recently, the area would require a lift but if I can strip it from the ground, i am all for it.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Im going to try AC on my next deck. Im done with ArborCoat on decks and wont even waste my time trying DeckScapes :no: No more waterbourne stains on decks for me


I'm curious what led you to ending Arborcoat usage. I'm rapidly reaching the same conclusion. I think next year will be the year of Armstrong Clark, TWP, Ready Seal and possibly Defy. Hopefully I can estimate how many gallons are needed per job so I don't get stuck with too many or run short.

Can you get samples of any of these products to put on a board to show customers?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Ken,
> If you are stripping stain off of overhead tongue and groove over concrete, what kind of covering methods do you employ? Plastic sheeting and. Water dams? I am thinking through bests methods for a potential job I looked at recently, the area would require a lift but if I can strip it from the ground, i am all for it.


Concrete you can just keep wet. Its a long shot, but you may be able to apply stripper and rinse (not requiring any real pressure). It would have to be a semi-trans oil up there for that to work. More likely you'll have to get up close and personal to it. Pre-wet underneath and keep it wet.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> I'm curious what led you to ending Arborcoat usage. I'm rapidly reaching the same conclusion. I think next year will be the year of Armstrong Clark, TWP, Ready Seal and possibly Defy. Hopefully I can estimate how many gallons are needed per job so I don't get stuck with too many or run short.
> 
> Can you get samples of any of these products to put on a board to show customers?


Contact Scott at theprosealerstore.com. I cannot guarantee they are free but I know he has sample packages available. Get yourself a 3' 5/4x6 piece of PT and cedar and put the samples on. Its a great selling tool.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

The pic here is a part of the deck that was sported some solid stain, the HO had done it herself the previous years, and had touched up here and there with solid and semi. 









This is the floor day after revive applied, the HO says its a red wood, cedar right ? The spindles and hand rails need re done with stripper, im glad i came up today i wS giving it a 48hr dry time,


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Brian, the floor doesn't look bad. The wood looks like Redwood to me (the tree species). If you can't get those spindles, you can always two tone with a solid white on the rails.


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

doctors11 said:


> I'm curious what led you to ending Arborcoat usage. I'm rapidly reaching the same conclusion. I think next year will be the year of Armstrong Clark, TWP, Ready Seal and possibly Defy. Hopefully I can estimate how many gallons are needed per job so I don't get stuck with too many or run short.
> 
> Can you get samples of any of these products to put on a board to show customers?


Hello Dan,
Armstrong samples are free and we offer larger samples to professional wood restoration companies. I tried to find your contact info on this site, but had no luck. Feel free to give me a call on my cell, 1 209 541 6579.
Many thanks,

Jake Clark, Pres
Armstrong Clark Company


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Contact Scott at theprosealerstore.com. I cannot guarantee they are free but I know he has sample packages available. Get yourself a 3' 5/4x6 piece of PT and cedar and put the samples on. Its a great selling tool.


Thanks Ken. I have been using sample boards for the past 10 years and yes they are a great selling tool. I'll persue the contact info you posted.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Jake Clark said:


> Hello Dan,
> Armstrong samples are free and we offer larger samples to professional wood restoration companies. I tried to find your contact info on this site, but had no luck. Feel free to give me a call on my cell, 1 209 541 6579.
> Many thanks,
> 
> ...


Jake, thank you so much for your response. I'll get with you within the next couple of days. I'm excited at the prospect of using a superior product to what's available locally.
Dan Suess


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dan, Jake is a great guy and provides service only a specialty company can give. I don't give kudos to products until I know they are the real deal. I have been using Armstrong on and off for 5 years and more recently have started using it more and more.


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Dan, Jake is a great guy and provides service only a specialty company can give. I don't give kudos to products until I know they are the real deal. I have been using Armstrong on and off for 5 years and more recently have started using it more and more.


Hello Dan, Sean and others,

Due to the set up of this website, I can not PM you and when you PM me, I am blocked. I am scratching my head? Perhaps the moderators should take another look. In the meantime, should any of the members be interested in testing with our sample program, please give me a cell on my cell 1 209 541 6579.
Understand all, this is not an ad, but merely a response to an active thread.

After all, aren't we all in the same boat,

Jake


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Jake Clark said:


> I can not PM you and when you PM me, I am blocked. I am scratching my head? Perhaps the moderators should take another look.
> 
> Jake


I forgot, there is a 15 post limit on pm's it is an anti spam feature that was put in place.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Jake Clark said:


> Hello Dan,
> Armstrong samples are free and we offer larger samples to professional wood restoration companies. I tried to find your contact info on this site, but had no luck. Feel free to give me a call on my cell, 1 209 541 6579.
> Many thanks,
> 
> ...


Hey Jake, ironically I was just on your site a few minutes ago. I come over to paint talk and you just posted. I own a very small paint company in here SW Washington State. No employees. We have a very short window to finish decks here in the Pacific Northwest, but I do get plenty of calls. I used Arborcoat in 2010 & 2011. With the exception of only two small decks, I decided to stop taking on any more decks this season until I find a new product. I will plug your number in my cell now and contact you next week. Also, my contact info should be in my signature below. Feel free to call or email any time.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Jake Clark said:


> Hello Dan, Sean and others,
> 
> Due to the set up of this website, I can not PM you and when you PM me, I am blocked. I am scratching my head? Perhaps the moderators should take another look. In the meantime, should any of the members be interested in testing with our sample program, please give me a cell on my cell 1 209 541 6579.
> Understand all, this is not an ad, but merely a response to an active thread.
> ...


I would be interested to know where I can purchase your product in the Seattle area.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Getting back to the OP, I also have a deck coming up that was originally done in Flood CWF (I think). Would Powersolve take that off quickly and efficiently, or would I be better off to go with HD-80? Would the layer method be the way to go on this one?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Hey Jake, ironically I was just on your site a few minutes ago. I come over to paint talk and you just posted. I own a very small paint company in here SW Washington State. No employees. We have a very short window to finish decks here in the Pacific Northwest, but I do get plenty of calls. I used Arborcoat in 2010 & 2011. With the exception of only two small decks, I decided to stop taking on any more decks this season until I find a new product. I will plug your number in my cell now and contact you next week. Also, my contact info should be in my signature below. Feel free to call or email any time.


Hey Mike
What led you away from the Arborcoat? I've been using it more and more. Did a big siding restoration job with the semi solid, worked out well. Used the semi trans on shingles as well, nice results. 
Have only done one deck so far, and that was with a solid, did get some lapping but to be fair the sun came around the corner of the house before we finished, so can't really blame the product on that one.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Getting back to the OP, I also have a deck coming up that was originally done in Flood CWF (I think). Would Powersolve take that off quickly and efficiently, or would I be better off to go with HD-80? Would the layer method be the way to go on this one?


CWF is a vicious strip. The Powersolve would probably work but would have to be applied direct.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> CWF is a vicious strip. The Powersolve would probably work but would have to be applied direct.


Ken when you say applied direct, do you mean brush or rolled on as opposed to spray on ?

And if so, does hd 80 spray on ?

Cheers


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Finn said:


> Ken when you say applied direct, do you mean brush or rolled on as opposed to spray on ?
> 
> And if so, does hd 80 spray on ?
> 
> Cheers


When I say direct I mean applied with no dilution. I use a downstreamer to apply most of my chemicals but nasty strip jobs often require full strength chem. (downstreamer dilutes 10:1). 

HD-80 is a powder you mix into water. 6 oz of it in a gallon of water is probably twice as strong as the stuff you were using, Finn.


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

if you dont have a sprayer yet can you roll it and brush it on then wash it off?


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> if you dont have a sprayer yet can you roll it and brush it on then wash it off?


I would imagine so, thats how i applied the deckscapes stain and sealer remover, the sprayer makes it easier and faster and ensures the product gets into everynook and cranny.


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I forgot, there is a 15 post limit on pm's it is an anti spam feature that was put in place.


Hello All, Thanks to Dan aka Dotors11, I am no longer considered a worthless piece of spam, the cuffs are off. Please PM if you need samples or if I can be of assistance.
Thank you all for your responses,
Jake :thumbup:


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I forgot, there is a 15 post limit on pm's it is an anti spam feature that was put in place.


Hello All, Thanks to Dan aka Doctors11, I am no longer considered a worthless piece of spam, the cuffs are off. Please PM if you need samples or if I can be of assistance.
Thank you all for your responses,
Jake :thumbup:



www.armclark.com


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Jake Clark said:


> Hello All, Thanks to Dan aka Doctors11, I am no longer considered a worthless piece of spam, the cuffs are off. Please PM if you need samples or if I can be of assistance.
> Thank you all for your responses,
> Jake :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Jake, 
You should have seen how I got my last hundred posts I needed to get into the BZ. It was a pretty shameful ride. Saying hi to new folks is not nearly so bad  

All this to say I will be calling you this week, it do need a sample for a job next month. Gonna put my money where Kens mouth is and see what you got. It can't be any worse than what I have available to me here in college station, texas. 

Thomas Rodgers 
A Brush Above


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Thomas,

With Dan's insight, Ken's mouth, our humble stains and your painting skills, your competition has no chance!?! Let's just give them hell.

Many thanks, Jake

www.armclark.com


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Jake,
> You should have seen how I got my last hundred posts I needed to get into the BZ. It was a pretty shameful ride. Saying hi to new folks is not nearly so bad
> 
> All this to say I will be calling you this week, it do need a sample for a job next month. Gonna put my money where Kens mouth is and see what you got. It can't be any worse than what I have available to me here in college station, texas.
> ...


Thomas,

Do you think we can get Ken to post a picture or two? It might ease the fears a bit. I look forward to your call.

Many thanks,

Jake 

ps Ken, thank you for your kind words

www.armclark.com


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Jake Clark said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Do you think we can get Ken to post a picture or two? It might ease the fears a bit. I look forward to your call.
> 
> ...



Anything is worth a try. Truthfully, we are at a point were exterior stains keep changing and it's a crap shoot to see which one is worth a flip. The test of time is the greatest indicator for most here. Crazy week around here, ill try and call tomorrow, if you are so inclined, you can call me as well. Number is 979.492.5472. I'll buy all of your sample colors, if you have them available, so I can put together some sample boards. 

Thomas


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Anything is worth a try. Truthfully, we are at a point were exterior stains keep changing and it's a crap shoot to see which one is worth a flip. The test of time is the greatest indicator for most here. Crazy week around here, ill try and call tomorrow, if you are so inclined, you can call me as well. Number is 979.492.5472. I'll buy all of your sample colors, if you have them available, so I can put together some sample boards.
> 
> Thomas


Thomas,

Our stains haven't changed in 12 years. Tried and True. I look forward to your call.

Jake
1 209 541 6579 cell 

www.armclark.com


----------

